# Paris Hilton Perfume



## xtina420 (May 16, 2005)

*Has anyone tried it yet? I think it smells really pretty.*


----------



## glassjaw326 (May 16, 2005)

My best friend gave it to me for my birthday in march and i've never used it until last week. it smells really nice. i love it.. ive been wearing it everyday since...


----------



## Eye<3Colour (May 26, 2005)

i love it. im going to buy eventually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my husband tried the paris for men, and it smells so good! he is planning on buying it also..


----------



## kateisgreat (May 31, 2005)

it does smell nice


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 2, 2005)

a friend of mine got it for her birthday and i used it once when i stayed over and fell in love.  i'll definetley be buying it for myself soon!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 2, 2005)

it's really pretty.. i got some samples of this and i really like it.. ended up getting a bottle... it's such a pretty scent..


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 4, 2005)

my friend has this and omg it smells SO good!


----------



## sharronmarie (Jul 13, 2005)

when i smelled it, i totally fell in love!!!! Ill be investing in my 2nd bottle very soon....


----------



## Alexa (Jul 14, 2005)

it gave me a migraine.. but most perfumes do


----------



## iiifugaziii (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_it gave me a migraine.. but most perfumes do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahahaahaha. sorry- not laughing AT you. it was just funny to be reading all of these good reviews and raves about it and then to suddenly read yours.


----------



## Alexa (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
it gave me a migraine.. but most perfumes do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
hahahaahaha. sorry- not laughing AT you. it was just funny to be reading all of these good reviews and raves about it and then to suddenly read yours._

 
lmfaooooo its okay. i found it funny too ;[


----------



## ambidextrous (Aug 26, 2005)

it's ok, but I don't like the drydown. and it smelled like nothing special. the scent isn't available here, so I was very enthusiastic trying it out based on the good reviews on MUA, but it wasn't worth buying when I actually saw it.


----------



## Scrangie (Aug 26, 2005)

I love Paris Hilton, but not Paris Hilton the fragrance.  Something in it just smells off to me.  I'm gonna give it another try though, cause I want to like it.

The new Paris for men, however, smells excellent.


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

I hate it........it smells cheap.......Paris could have done soooo much better.......just something about it.........there are so many scents out there with similar notes in them......it's just so cheap........and the really sad thing is I love Paris Hilton......I think she's fab......but that perfume..........


----------

